# Yoshi has Friends!!



## YoshiMouse85 (Jan 6, 2014)

Well not quite because I'm quarantining them but she will soon. I picked up two mice from a breeder in Stevens Point WI who I know is active on here but I can't remember her user name right now though.

They are beautiful!!!


Untitled by kcetude, on Flickr

Untitled by kcetude, on Flickr
This is Tesla and she is about 2.5 months.


Untitled by kcetude, on Flickr
and this is Thayet! She is about 1.5 months old and didn't feel like having her picture taken. She is adorable though!!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

That's me. :3 I love the names you picked, very cute. Thayet is such a booger when it comes to pictures, good luck breaking her of that habit!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yay ha ha I got new mice as well


----------

